# Upgrading home theater/dj system black widows and 18s



## _Cynic_ (May 8, 2021)

I’m trying to buy 2- black widow 15s 800 rated watts at 8ohms a piece and 2-18s in a dual enclosure at 800 rated watts at 8 ohms but wired 4 ohms mono. All in good large enclosed cabinets with wheels $150 for the widows and $140 for the 18s. I’m not debating getting the subs just wondering if I should also grab the 31 band equalizer with built in low pass crossover and a crown power base 2 amp for $350. I’ve been looking for an amp to power these bad boys but it doesn’t look like they are very cheap so I’m hoping this would be a good idea. He told me at half power they already blow the doors down so just looking for some support. Any input would be appreciated. Going to be tieing these into my home theater setup of 4-12s and 2 10s with two receivers


----------



## SSinstaller (May 19, 2021)

An NX3000d is about the same power as that old crown, it has a built in dsp, so no need for that eq. An NX6000d would be a better choice to power the four subs with much more headroom.


----------



## _Cynic_ (May 8, 2021)

Alright you swayed me I’ll get a nx6000d then I can buy more subs if I need lol


----------



## _Cynic_ (May 8, 2021)

Only reason im debating is that I might want to build some higher powered setups in the future and don’t want to have an amp that lacks power but that 6000 might not sound as good as the old crown… hmmm


----------



## SSinstaller (May 19, 2021)

_Cynic_ said:


> Alright you swayed me I’ll get a nx6000d then I can buy more subs if I need lol


I've got one running two dayton um18's in my living room, it's a great amp for the price. Imo the only negative over the crowns is the loud fans in the behringers. I put my nx6000d in the closet of the spare room on the other side of the wall behind the left sub.







I'm actually ordering two eminence nsw6021-6 to replace the daytons. I'm going to use the behringer on them until the WAF recovers from that purchase, and then I'm thinking about an fp10000 or possibly an fp14000.


----------



## _Cynic_ (May 8, 2021)

SSinstaller said:


> I've got one running two dayton um18's in my living room, it's a great amp for the price. Imo the only negative over the crowns is the loud fans in the behringers. I put my nx6000d in the closet of the spare room on the other side of the wall behind the left sub.
> View attachment 304014
> 
> I'm actually ordering two eminence nsw6021-6 to replace the daytons. I'm going to use the behringer on them until the WAF recovers from that purchase, and then I'm thinking about an fp10000 or possibly an fp14000.


Damn never mind I’m swayed by the fp 14000 I’ll never need more power again…. I hope my house windows are up for the challenge I could run like 8-15s haha


----------



## _Cynic_ (May 8, 2021)

Could run both sets of 8 ohm in series for 16 ohms per channel and that fp14000 does 1200 watts at that which is perfect. Then I have a lot of room to add more subs

edit; didn’t know the fp10000 was 4 channel that is pretty badass. Wish I could like your comment twice I wasn’t too thrilled by the nu6000 but I am by these fp amps


----------



## SSinstaller (May 19, 2021)

_Cynic_ said:


> Could run both sets of 8 ohm in series for 16 ohms per channel and that fp14000 does 1200 watts at that which is perfect. Then I have a lot of room to add more subs


As long as you can get a 20~30amp 220v outlet installed they have something for just about any power level.


----------



## _Cynic_ (May 8, 2021)

Oh my lord then I search up the eminence subs… I have a dryer hookup and three fase wired in the shop I’m sure I could get an extra outlet wired in or just run my dryer at separate times than partying hard. Those subs are spendy asf…. I know what I want to ask Santa


----------



## _Cynic_ (May 8, 2021)

The fp10000q clone for $779 plus $80 shipping or do you mean the real deal not clone version?


----------



## SSinstaller (May 19, 2021)

_Cynic_ said:


> The fp10000q clone for $779 plus $80 shipping or do you mean the real deal not clone version?


The clone. 
I can't remember where I saw it but someone did a teardown of a sanway clone that had actual labgruppen pcb's with nothing but stickers covering the labgruppen logos. I wouldn't doubt all these clones are made in the same factories as the brand name parts.


----------



## _Cynic_ (May 8, 2021)

Worth a shot I definitely won’t be using the amp at full power so should last a long time


----------



## _Cynic_ (May 8, 2021)

The guy I’m buying the subs from told me to check the pics of the components inside because he’s built circuit boards for lab gruppen and came across this









heres spanway








Im kinda terrified but maybe this other type has real components
Sinbosen with the blue caps might have real components but I doubt it after seeing crazy **** like those fake caps


----------



## _Cynic_ (May 8, 2021)

Nvm I’m going with the power base I don’t trust China


----------



## SSinstaller (May 19, 2021)

Products | The Loud Factory


Pro Audio Products, Home Theater Products, Amplifiers, Speakers and much more!




www.theloudfactory.ca


----------

